# We have a gallery



## Dave

You can now upload your cockatiel pictures to our cockatiel gallery.  Enjoy.

Let me know if it works...


----------



## Bea

Yup, it works.


----------



## Riebie

Looks like we need to get uploading  Bea's birdies are ruling the roost!


----------



## Bea

Riebie said:


> Looks like we need to get uploading  Bea's birdies are ruling the roost!


Yeah, i'm getting sick of seeing my fids pretty faces.  You guys need to start uploading!! GO GO GO!


----------



## birdieness

Lol i've started to get some pics put on there. So maybe you will see a few of mine.


----------



## Laura

won't let me post any pics in the gallery, keeps saying bad file, maybe there to large


----------



## Dave

They might be too large or they might not be a good file extension. Check both. (Under 500 KB size and jpg is the best option for file extension for photos.)


----------



## Aly

I'll post when I get home (at work)


----------



## Laura

Dave said:


> They might be too large or they might not be a good file extension. Check both. (Under 500 KB size and jpg is the best option for file extension for photos.)


Thanks Dave, there jpg so I am thinking they might be to large


----------



## birdieness

I've had to crop and resize most of my picies for them to work. Keep trying.


----------



## Laura

birdieness said:


> I've had to crop and resize most of my picies for them to work. Keep trying.


thanks for the info  I am so not good with these things, but I am persistent, I am sure I will figure it out just takes me a little longer to do it


----------



## birdieness

in paint ( every computer i know of has it) you can resize them. go to image - stretch/strew. The higher the number the less it will shink. i ususally just go 50 50 and my pics are good to go


----------



## Laura

birdieness said:


> in paint ( every somputer i know of has it) you cna resize them. go to image - stretch/strew. The higher the number the less it will shink. i ususally just go 50 50 and my pics are good to go


thanks so much for that info I appreciate it  I will give it a try


----------



## Laura

Yay i figured out how to resize them on photobucket *pats myself on the back*...lol


----------



## Aly

I guess I'll try to do mine when I go home...won't be for a while..


----------



## birdieness

Lol i just came back to re read some stuff and just saw my spelling. I'll fix that there now.


----------



## Laura

birdieness said:


> Lol i just came back to re read some stuff and just saw my spelling. I'll fix that there now.


its ok I knew what you meant...lol


----------



## Bea

Looks like everyone's having fun with the gallery.  It's nice to see all our tiels up the top of the page.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> Looks like everyone's having fun with the gallery.  It's nice to see all our tiels up the top of the page.




I agree. I like it.


----------



## birdieness

Even tiels with a macaw lol.


----------



## Laura

I am glad I figured out how to do it...lol


----------



## birdieness

Lots of pictures in there now.


----------



## Bea

It's funny because so many of us have normal greys, i have to read the name to see who's been posting pics.


----------



## Sophia

Cool We need to get to work pronto


----------

